# Sollwertgeber für Einzelraumregelung gesucht



## nurbi (17 September 2018)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

ich baue gerade ein EFH und plane eine Hausautomation mit zentraler SPS. Ich interessiere mich für die Systeme von Comexio und Loxone. Ich möchte eine Einzelraumregelung realisieren. Stellantriebe für Ventile und Raumtemperaturfühler gibt es. Aber die Sollwertvorgabe erfolgt wohl bei den Systemen über die Visualisierung (Tablet o.ä.) Ich hätte aber gerne einen Knopf zum drehen in jedem Raum. Leider finde ich nur Regler mit Schaltausgang für die Ventilantriebe. Gibt es ein Drehpoti mit 0-10V und aufgedruckter Temperaturskala? Wie wählt ihr die Solltemperatur bei Einzelraumregelung?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## santacrews (17 September 2018)

Daran habe ich mir damals auch die Zähne ausgebissen.

Optisch schöne Sachen gabs meiner Meinung nach nur über KNX. Hatte aber keine Lust auf ein zweites Bussystem an meiner Wago und habe dann gedacht, das über die Visu zu machen. Ganz wohl war mir jedoch anfangs nicht dabei.

Ende vom Lied ist nun, dass mein Heizkessel im Keller eine rein außentemperaturgeregelte Vorlauftemperatur macht und die in jeden Raum rein pumpt. 
Ein mal alle Kreise im ganze Haus vernünftig eingestellt und danach nie wieder angepackt. Diese Praxis habe ich schon bei sehr vielen erlebt. 
Selbst die Leute, die eine standard Heizung haben mit Thermostaten an der Wand (Bi-Metall - Klick-Klack) drehen da erfahrungsgemäß nie wieder dran rum.

Daher mein Tip: Über die Visu reicht vollkommen aus.


----------



## gravieren (17 September 2018)

SPS-Hersteller   ?


----------



## weißnix_ (17 September 2018)

Bei Alibaba hatte ich mal RT-Regler mit Modbus RTU gesehen. Üblich bei diesen Teilen ist aber eeine grottige Doku. Ob also der Sollwert per Modbus auslesbar ist weisss ich nicht und genau deswegen hab ich die Teile noch nicht.


----------



## nurbi (17 September 2018)

gravieren schrieb:


> SPS-Hersteller   ?



Wie gesagt, ich habe Comexio und Loxone ins Auge gefasst. Also Standard I/O, KNX und eine Schnittstelle, die "One-Wire" heisst. Ich würde versuchen den Sollwert über Analogeingang 0-10V einzulesen. Ich suche im Prinzip ein Poti verpackt in einem schönen UP-Gehäuse. Von Gira habe nur den Dimmer mit 0-10V gefunden. Zur Not ginge der wahrscheinlich auch. Am Ende soll der Bediener einen Knopf haben, an dem er es ein bißchen wärmer oder ein bißchen kälter einstellen kann.


----------



## weißnix_ (17 September 2018)

https://www.fuehlersysteme.de/unterputz-raumtemperaturfuhler-mit-potentiometer-17286.html

gleich mit Fühler.
Sofern Du dann noch den 1-wire-Analogeingang suchst: https://www.esera.de/produkte/1-wir...ngang-4-fach-0-10v-iso-1-wire-bussystem?c=264


----------



## Passion4Automation (19 September 2018)

Hi,

da es ein Neubau ist, Drossel deine Räume so ein wie du sie brauchst, mit der richtigen Heizkurve passt das, ist aber langwierige Fleißarbeit.
Erfasse die Isttemperaturen alle und nutze den Stellmotor nur wenn du wirklich mal einen Raum auf 17 z.B. Grad temperieren willst. Im Neubau kommst eh nicht viel weiter runter. 
Die ganze ERR Sache ist nur im Altbau sinnvoll, oder mit Heizkörpern. 
Ich hab's über die Visu gemacht, bei Neustart der SPS ist da ein fester Wert hinterlegt. 

Ich würde evtl. noch Wago mit KNX als Automation für deinen Neubau ins Auge fassen. 

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (20 September 2018)

goifalracer schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> da es ein Neubau ist, Drossel deine Räume so ein wie du sie brauchst, mit der richtigen Heizkurve passt das, ist aber langwierige Fleißarbeit.
> Erfasse die Isttemperaturen alle und nutze den Stellmotor nur wenn du wirklich mal einen Raum auf 17 z.B. Grad temperieren willst. Im Neubau kommst eh nicht viel weiter runter.
> ...



Tipp:
Um deine Werte über den Neustart zu retten gibt es persistent und retain bei der Variablendeklaration

Mit den Aussagen hast du vollkommen Recht.
Wenn der hydraulische Abgleich passt, braucht man bei Neubau und FBH keine ERR


----------



## Sarek (22 September 2018)

Muß mich einigen Vorrednern anschließen.
Einzelraumregelung macht im Endeffekt bei einem sehr gut gedämmten Haus überhaupt keinen Sinn.
(gehe jetzt von FBH aus)
Kann sogar kontraproduktiv sein bei z.B. Sonneneinstrahlung...
Habe vor 7 Jahren selbst neu gebaut und hab Kabel in die FBH Verteiler gelegt... 
Dann nur im 1. Winter hydraulischen Abgleich noch angepasst, seitdem nicht mehr angerührt, Kabel liegen immer
noch so drin wie ich sie reingelegt habe, ohne Stellventile.
Vermisse sie auch nicht.

Großen Temperaturunterschied bekommst du eh nicht hin.


----------



## weißnix_ (22 September 2018)

@Sarek
Ist bei mir seit 14 Jahren so.
Aber in aller Regel nutzt alle Überzeugungsarbeit wenig. Manche Erfahrung muss man einfach selbst machen.


----------

